# Route Benidorm toSantander



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking for route Benidorm to Santander to including couple stopping places for trip home in November.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*use*

Hello,

We use several. But the most popular is Zaragoza.

We stop at the Services if we are in a hurry. Or Camping Zaragoza just outside the city.

That said, there is a 4**** Hotel that you can book for £35 a night including parking.

TM


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Heading up the A23 from valencia i can give you these.

Sagorba, In town a new aire located next to railway station with parking, grey / toilet dump and free water.

Teruel, Head for "Dinopolis" well signposted. Huge car park where you can overnight. No facilites but supermarket and garage at entrance.

Carinena - Come off A23 and get on the old main road. There is a hotel / truck stop / resturant area next to a petrol station. Park around back. Overnighted there a few times and no issues.. Can use resturant etc if you want.

Marflora - As you leave Zarragossa there is a truck stop there. Has marked out bays for motorhomes and a drive over dump. However it is very busy and noisy.

Zarragossa municipal site of course but I find this overpriced if your just doing a night stop..


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve,
Thanks for the info on the Benidorm Stopovers - Any more info on the Sagorba - Can't seem to find where it is.
Cheers
David


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

DavyCrocket said:


> Hi Steve,
> Thanks for the info on the Benidorm Stopovers - Any more info on the Sagorba - Can't seem to find where it is.
> Cheers
> David


Sorry spelt. Segorbe, just follow A23 from Valencia and its about max 50km out before Navajas. Cant link anything specific as I am working off ipad and limited wifi access.....
There is also a campsite at Navajas that does winter deals.. ASCI i think.

try this... Segorbe-Ciudad @39.847072,-0.482272


----------

